# Wall Aquarium Scape?



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Not like the images that have been cut-n-pasted into them, haha. 
I'm not even sure if you could scape a tank with such dimensions. Maybe just a thing full of vals and Cherries and crystals. I can't even justify putting a fish into something that narrow.


----------



## J.B. (Nov 16, 2006)

Mine would look like this. In all seriousness, I don't think I could even put together a scape for one of those.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

My girlfriend gave me one of these a while back.









Its been sitting in the box because I didn't want to torture any fish in such a tiny thing. Now that I'm getting into the planted world and have my first shrimp I've been thinking about a scape with some manzanita and moss with Cherries. Still don't know if I want to do it but I've been thinking about it. It's a little over 2 gallons so I think it would work.


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

real torture to the fish, to the owner .....


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

moss wall some shrimp maybe dhg on the floor


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, not fish. 

Shrimp, tiny plants, a twig to represent driftwood.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

I think If you could get a moss, maybe mini pellia, wall going in the back, with either dwarf hairgrass or HC for a little carpet, it could look nice with some RCS. You could throw a twig or two in there for a little extra flare.

But how much light could you get into that thing? And HC would probably be difficult too, since I have no idea how you would run CO2 into something mounted on your wall without a good bit of trouble.


----------

